
Is the Answer to Phone Addiction a Worse Phone? - adrian_mrd
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/technology/grayscale-phone.html
======
navjack27
Maybe if you use your phone for shiny things this might work. I use my phone
for information. The only thing that'll make me use my phone less is if my
phone couldn't multitask and crashed constantly. But then I'd just use my
laptop instead.

